# اقتراح لمركز الكنيسة لرفع الصور



## اغريغوريوس (25 يناير 2009)

اني لما ارفع صورة تكون في بروفيل معين اقدر تخشة يعني يكون لكل واحد مسجل ملف شخصي فية الصور الي بتترفع علي مركز الصور:t9:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 يناير 2009)

ييعني تقصد كل واحد يكون في بروفيلة 

مكتبتة اللي رفع صورة عليها ؟

بس كدا مش فكرة حلوة

لان فية ناس بترفع صور شخصية ومنهم انا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (26 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههه لا يا فراشة قصدي انا رفعت صورة واخت اللنك بعوذ اجيب اللنك تاني بقوم رفعها تاني فبدال كدة يبقي فية بروفيل خاص بيا مخفي انا الي اشوفة ويكون فية كل صورة رفعتها علشان ارجع ليها بسهولة فهمتيني*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 يناير 2009)

اة فهمت كدا

وطلعت فكرا حلوة

بس مش عارفة تطبيقها عملي هينفع ولا اية​


----------



## botros_22 (26 يناير 2009)

لو عاوز رابط الصورة مرة اخرى الرابط موجود داخل الصور ​ 

اضغط كليك يمين على الصورة ثم اضغط على الخيار proper tis ​ 

واتبع التالى​ 




​ 


ثم انسخه فى المكان اللى انت عاوزة​ 

ثم ستظهر الصورة بهذا الشكل​ 






​


----------



## My Rock (1 فبراير 2009)

فين تتسجل في الملف الشخصي؟


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 فبراير 2009)

*او ممكن يا اندرو تدخل الموضوع او الرد الى نزلت فيه الصورة وتعمله تحرير 

وتعمل كوبى للينك ​*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (3 فبراير 2009)

> فين تتسجل في الملف الشخصي؟


ايوة يا روك انا هرفع صورة في مركز رفع الصور فباخد الرابط وبحطها في منتدي مثلا ساعات الرابط بيضيع وبزعل اوي علي الصورة لكن لو كانت بتتخزن في حتة اقدر ارجعلها هتبقي افضل  مش عاررف اوص ل الفكرة

علي العموم شكرا لمروركم كلكم


----------



## My Rock (7 فبراير 2009)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> ايوة يا روك انا هرفع صورة في مركز رفع الصور فباخد الرابط وبحطها في منتدي مثلا ساعات الرابط بيضيع وبزعل اوي علي الصورة لكن لو كانت بتتخزن في حتة اقدر ارجعلها هتبقي افضل مش عاررف اوص ل الفكرة
> 
> علي العموم شكرا لمروركم كلكم


 
هذا المكان الذي ستخزن به الصور المرفوعة سيكون مفتوح للعضو صاحب الصورة المرفوعة ام للجميع؟


----------



## اغريغوريوس (7 فبراير 2009)

> هذا المكان الذي ستخزن به الصور المرفوعة سيكون مفتوح للعضو صاحب الصورة المرفوعة ام للجميع؟



مش عارف يا روك اي حاجة بس المهم الصور تبقي موجودة في حتة ميهمنيش لو تظهر بس للاسف الفراشة بتقول بترفع صور شخصية


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2009)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> مش عارف يا روك اي حاجة بس المهم الصور تبقي موجودة في حتة ميهمنيش لو تظهر بس للاسف الفراشة بتقول بترفع صور شخصية


 
في ناس بترفع صور شخصية او صور لا تريد عرضها في المنتدى بل تحفظللاستخدام الشخصي و هذا جزء من خدمة المركز

فالمركز مقدم للمستخدم المسيحي المشارك و الغير مشارك للمنتدى
بالنسبة للاعضاء في المنتدى, فهناك نظام جديد لرفع الملفات في المنتدى حيث التطوير و سيُكمل في النسخة القادمة, سيحتوي على مميزات حفظ الصور في مجلد كل عضو و بذلك نقضي على مشكلة فقدان الصور او عدم ايجادها

خلال هذه الفترة تستطيع رفع الصورة مرة اخرى بدون اي حرج, فالسيرفر الخاص برفع الصور مساحته كبيرة و كافية


----------

